
Satellogic Milanesat Is Going to Space - wslh
http://is-milanesat-in.space/
======
wslh
Broadcast here:
[https://www.pscp.tv/w/1nAKEByrvEZGL](https://www.pscp.tv/w/1nAKEByrvEZGL)

